# What kind of rabbits do I have



## Rob (Aug 17, 2015)

Want to know what kind of rabbits do I have


----------



## mikiz (Aug 17, 2015)

Best guess, red eyed white mutt. Possibly NZW X something as it's a common meat breed. 
Where'd you get it from, do you know what the parents were? Who was breeding them? What is common or popular around your area?


----------



## Rob (Aug 17, 2015)

We went to rual king today and they were there I asked no one knew all they said a breeder came in and sold them to rual king manager that bought them won't be in till tomorrow. I'll call and ask wife and kids wanted them iam looking to breed for meat they are still little I hope there not FL whites


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 17, 2015)

The ears look a bit long for Florida Whites.


----------



## mikiz (Aug 17, 2015)

If you have a purpose in mind, I would hold off giving into wife and kids for buying unknown mutts. They may not be what you're looking for and if the meat is important, you're wasting money buying anything that won't serve your purposes. 
Probably sounds harsh but it is what it is. 
On the other hand if you want them as pets and the meat is a small side project it doesn't really matter what breed you have.


----------



## Rob (Aug 17, 2015)

Iam just starting out new to this and I thought of that too if they not what I want kids and wife can have them as pets I'll get my NZ for meat thanks


----------



## mikiz (Aug 17, 2015)

You might have gotten lucky and they could be NZ, I know it's a super popular meat breed. Are you able to get the number of the breeder to find out?


----------



## Rob (Aug 17, 2015)

mikiz said:


> You might have gotten lucky and they could be NZ, I know it's a super popular meat breed. Are you able to get the number of the breeder to find out?


I hope that what I really need I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## Rob (Aug 17, 2015)

mikiz said:


> You might have gotten lucky and they could be NZ, I know it's a super popular meat breed. Are you able to get the number of the breeder to find out?


I hope that what I really need I'll find out tomorrow


----------

